# IBS Treatment Center



## pspal (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone looked into this place? Just wondering if it's legit or another place of false hope?

SEATTLE IBS TREATMENT CENTER

11300 Roosevelt Way NE, Suite 100 Seattle, Washington 98125206.264.1111 

LOS ANGELES IBS TREATMENT CENTER

1260 15th St. Suite 1101 Santa Monica, California 90404310.319.1500


----------



## JoeDirt (Oct 21, 2017)

I never been there, but I've done a lot of research on them, and from the reviews it seems like all they really do is test you for food allergies and then just make up a food diet plan for you to see what works. Their so called high percentage of "cures" are not reflected in their reviews anywhere.

What I consider to be "cures" are that the patients become free of IBS symptoms and then live their life in the same way before their symptoms began, that is what I would consider a cure. Avoiding certain foods IMO is not a "cure" because you all you are doing just avoiding triggers for your IBS symptoms, a real cure should be making you back to normal and eating the foods you could of eaten before your IBS began.

Should also be noted that their so called doctors are all just NATUROPATHS, not actual doctors with medical degrees. So that should already tell you a lot about their practices and if they actually understand IBS.

It appears all they do is a simple food diet plan kind of like FODMAP which anyone can do without spending hundreds of dollars.


----------



## pspal (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I was sort of on that train of thought myself after reading some of the reviews. I've already been tested for food allergies and know what my triggers are so assuming this place is not as helpful as indicated by their advertising. And, yes, managing symptoms is not a cure because the triggers are constantly changing especially for me. Sometimes, even if I avoid, I still have issues. Damn, you'd think it would be easier by now to find a cure.


----------



## KateLane (Apr 30, 2018)

I have been to the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle, WA and they are great! There's a lot of testing done initially to determine the exact cause of your IBS. After that, your naturopath develops a treatment plan for you. I have been undergoing treatment for my IBS since late December 2015 from the IBS Treatment Center. My need for medication and my incidences of IBS have decreased dramatically in that time. My quality of life has improved considerably!

I cannot recommend them more strongly. If you're still debating, check out Dr. Wangen's book The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution. It will be the best $8 (e-book) you spend. I read it--along with several others--out of desperation. Wangen's book made the most sense to me and after trying to implement things without the testing, I made an appointment in Seattle. I won't lie that flying to a doctor's appointment is expensive but I only had to "see" them once. What I didn't realize until I got there was that the doctor just by looking at me could suggest treatments that would help immediately. All other appointments have been via phone. I think that you can also do your initial assessment online now. I cannot say this enough--the IBS Treatment Center is "legit" and GREAT!

Good luck!

Kate Lane


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is a link to some reviews, if interested:

https://www.yelp.com/biz/ibs-treatment-center-seattle-2


----------

